# Does it look like Egyptian Mau?



## Hans_andersen (May 10, 2020)

We found this kitten, scared and lost. He looks like Egyptian mau but it is impossible for this rare cat to be wondering on the streets.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunningly beautiful cat, but doubtful that he's an Egyptian Mau. He may be someone's kitty who got out, have you checked Lost & Found ads or had him scanned for a chip?


----------



## Hans_andersen (May 10, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Stunningly beautiful cat, but doubtful that he's an Egyptian Mau. He may be someone's kitty who got out, have you checked Lost & Found ads or had him scanned for a chip?


Yes, reported this kitten if anyone lost one. Informed all nearby condo security that we found a kitten. It was very scared and hiding under our car when we found it. Brought to vet, he said it might be ocicat or serengeti.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are pretty exotic, rare breeds. I think yours is a DSH (domestic short haired) cat, no specific breed, but gorgeous.


----------

